#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   beschneidung und heilung >

## hallohallo1000

Ich wurde vor 6 Wochen beschnitten alles weg komplett.Jetzt meine frage die schwellung ist immer noch zu sehen obwohl es bei anderen viel schneller heilt was da los bei mir,Wieso sieht es immer noch nach 6 wochen geschwollen aus oder ist da ein fehler das es so bleibt die schwellung kann mit jemand helfen wann wird mein penis wieder ganz normal aussehen ohne diese schwellung ob es eine schwellung ist wei ich ja noch nicht mal jedenfalls seiht es aus das es geschwollen ist.Wie lange dauert es noch bis alles wieder ganz normal aussieht wie vorher nur ohne vorhaut.Bitte um schnelle antwort vielleicht muss es ja noch mal operiert werden,Wäre nett wenn sich jemand meldet der mir das alles erklären kann wieso es so lange dauert oder ob das überhaupt normal ist.

----------


## hallohallo1000

wer sich auskennt ob das normal ist das die schwellung wenn es eine ist immer noch nicht weg ist nach 6 wochen oder muss ich noch mal nach operieren lassen. Bitte meldet sich einer mache mir sorgen das mein penis entstellt sein kann und bleibt usw.

----------


## spokes

was sagt der Arzt dazu?

----------


## hallohallo1000

naja vor zwei wochen hat er gesagt das wäre normal aber ich traue dem ganzen nicht bei anderen geht es doch auch schneller

----------


## natur

hallo 
es ist ganz normal das du nach 6 wochen noch schwellungen hast
das kann auch noch ein paar wochen-monate dauern bis alles richtig verheilt ist, 
also komplett abgeschwollen  
wenn du deinem arzt aber nicht so recht glauben willst, dann hol dir einfach eine zweite meinung

----------


## noebeam

bei mir ist die beschneidung (radikal und unter vollnarkose) jetzt erst 5 tage her. netterweise hat sich mein urologe noch eine ganze minute zeit genommen um dann zur näxten OP zu eilen. in der kurzen zeit und immer noch unter einfluss der narkose hatte spontan ich sogut wie keine fragen an ihn.
bei der nachuntersuchung, die ein anderer urologe machte, wurde ich genauso schnell abgefertigt. es sähe alles gut aus, ich könne normal duschen und solle ihn einfach hängen lassen und möglichst viel unten ohne laufen. jetzt nässt es aber und teils sehr übel riechend. ich duche mich morgens täglich ganz kurz ohne den penis dabei direkt mit der brause abzustrahlen, tupfe ihn nachher vorsichtig ab und sprühe ihn mit einem desinfektionsmittel ein. zusätzlich mache ich, wie ebenfalls vom nachuntersuchungs-urologen empfohlen, 2 kamillebäder pro tag. seitdem ist es mit dem geruch besser geworden aber das wundnässen ansich wird nicht besser.
desweiteren ist es absolut unmöglich geworden nachts durchzuschlafen, da die nächtliche erektion jedesmal fürchterliche schmerzen verursacht. wie lange geht das denn so weiter?
ich mache mir ausserdem sorgen, dass mein uro vielleicht nicht bedacht hat, wie stark mein penis bei einer erektion anschwillt. er ist im schlaffen zustand sehr klein, wenn er erigiert ist erreicht er aber fast das 3fache seiner größe.
mich nervt, dass das internet mir zig verschiedene dinge erzählt und ich langsam nicht mehr weiss woran ich mich halten kann. die einen sagen nach oben lagern und kühlen, die anderen hängen lassen an der luft, die nächsten wieder ganz normal duchen, dann wieder am besten gar nicht duschen. dort kommt mir jemand mit kamillan und da wieder jemand mit klarem wasser und ein anderer mit braunol, dann wieder einer destilliertem wasser...
vielleicht verläuft ja der ganze heilungsprozess bei mir völlig normal und ich mach mich unnötig verrückt...

----------


## gisie63

Hallo noebeam,
dadurch dass Du 2 verschiedene Beiträge gepostet hast, habe ich diesen gerade eben erst gesehen. 
Duschen ist gut, Du kannst den Duschstrahl ganz sanft einstellen und dann den Penis ruhig damit abduschen. Kamillenbäder würde ich auf keinen Fall machen! Dadurch lösen sich die Fäden zu schnell auf. 
Das Einsprühen mit Desinfektionsmittel ist in Deinem Fall sicher nicht falsch. In dem anderen Beitrag hatte ich Dir Braunovidon bzw. Betaisadonnasalbe empfohlen. Jetzt wo ich weiß, dass es übel riecht und nässt wäre das genau das Richtige! 
Gute Besserung
gisie

----------

